# Jointer	Grizzly G0490XW



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

nice review


----------



## Mikefink (Feb 24, 2016)

I too have purchased one of these jointers. It took four men to get it form my garage (it was placed in my wife's spot) down into the walk-out basement where the shop is. I am impressed by the quality and after checking to make sure everything was coplanar and square, it was ready to go out of the crate. Although I seemed to have missed the part about "topping off" the gear oil?


----------



## dannmarks (Oct 22, 2016)

The Gear Oil was the planer that I got at the same time… But I think you knew that. We put together the base in the drive way and slid the jointer out of the side of the crate sliding it on to the plastic liner of the truck bed. Then gently onto the the Jointer base. Then we assembled the bolts holding it together. Over all it went together very well and quite quickly. We were able then to roll it where ever it needed to go. Took a few seconds to figure out the fence configuration. Getting the fence just perfectly square was a trial in patience. I have had a few other eight inch jointers and once the fence is set perfect there is no real good reason to change it. I am so not worried about wearing out the one area on the jointer. That is why I wanted the index-able incerts. They will last an incredibly long time and can be turned as needed. And then are not very expensive so why move the fence.

I had to know if the parallelism was withing speck so I bought a mag base and dial indicator. Spec. is .003" and from one side of the in-feed table to across the out-feed was with in @ .002. I checked it from a few areas. I did not ck the co-planer lengthwise because the 5 ft. boards I was jointing were very straight for that I was gluing up together. I don't have a really good straight edge. I have a very nice level, but I doubt it is straight within .003 itself. I hope your jointer works well for you Mike.


----------



## Mikefink (Feb 24, 2016)

I haven't fired it up yet. I got it into the shop and set up before the electrician has had a chance to run the 220. After Thursday I will know.


----------



## dannmarks (Oct 22, 2016)

Wow I understand. I had to run 220 to my garage and I was not excited to do this. But I have done a lot of various work, and it went well. The Planer and Jointer were super and the electric was just fine.


----------



## dannmarks (Oct 22, 2016)

We put in a 50 amp sub panel and ran 3 220 plugs. One for the Planer, one for the Jointer, and one for the table saw. Table saw is still in Mich. Have not gotten back up there to get all my stuff and it has been nine years now. So how is it working Mike?


----------



## dannmarks (Oct 22, 2016)

OK today I was getting ready to glue up a table top and I noticed a slight amount of light between the boards. I was hesitant to make adjustments on the Jointer out feed table because - well you know why. It is already pretty good, but could be a bit better. So I adjusted the out feed table about .010 on the out feed table raising to outer end (Both sides). That was a little too much and I had to put it back to .0075 total raising it. Now it seems about perfect so far.
I bought a mag Base and dial indicator just for this.


----------

